# 7800/7803 Dura Ace cranks, spindle/axle material Ti?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I've always wondered about this: these cranks have a cross shaft press fit into the spider and use outboard bearings. Is the spindle material steel or Ti??? From the color, it could be Ti, but Shimano has never advertised this.


----------

